# De-ticking after field



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I must know what is everyone's best routine for making sure they aren't bringing ticks in the house or car. How do "clean" yourselves and dogs post field time? We were out for 30 min today and I removed three ticks. But I'm always paranoid some have come off and are floating around the house or car. Finding them one my scalp an under my bra at the grocery store have not been anything less than cringe-worthy.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Just gotta put them on the tailgate and go over them.... Frontline them too. Not much else that you can do, to be honest.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Nose 2 toes - eye and touch - with short hairs most ticks will move under the ears - the field or backyard - the rules remain the same


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

As my pup has pollen allergies and right now pollen is everywhere, I am wiping him off with a damp cloth when I get in to try and remove pollen. Interestingly enough it has also picked up baby ticks before they have latch on.


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

I have heard a light dusting of diatamacious earth beforehand helps. Anybody tried it?


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Although it isn't perfect, rose geranium oil helps. Frontline only really kills the ticks after they've attached. Other than that, we always stop at the half way point on our runs/hikes and do a full body check on our boy. Then we check a couple times after we get done. We've taught a "tick check" command where our boy rolls over so we can check his underside. Those little buggers can be tricky to find sometimes.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey and Chloe wear their Preventic collars in the field during tick season. Only take it off when we head into the desert.

Since using them the number of ticks is next to none that attach. I do not use Advantage at all.

In the picture Bailey wears it high around his neck.

We did find a tick buried in Chloe's arm pit last week. The collar was 4 months old and it was time to get her a new one.

They are good for about 3 months during the wet season and 5 or 6 during the dry months unless they do a lot of swimming.

We do a full roll over on the back tick check after each hill hike anyway.
RBD


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Idntnw - I feed DE, but I don't rub it on the skin. I believe Einspanner has used it in the coat for fleas and it works well.

I haven't had a problem with fleas, and their worm count has been fine, but not keen to put it on their coats.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Idntnw - I feed DE, but I don't rub it on the skin. I believe Einspanner has used it in the coat for fleas and it works well.


Yup that's right. It won't do much to prevent ticks especially if the dog will do any swimming, but I have rubbed it in the fur after being out in the woods. No idea if it's effective on them afterwards either, but it does work for fleas! Ticks recognize host through changes in air temperature, odor, and breathing, so I think the best way to prevent them is by masking body odor with diluted essential oils. Nothing is 100% effective so you have to do multiple checks post walk.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Marathonman,
Do you dilute the rose gernanium oil or just use it full strength? Mine just came in and I remember your post about it before. Saying you put a few drops on the papertowel and wipe the towel on the dog. But I also read some internet stuff about diluting it with a couple tablespoons of vegetable oil? 

Just curious


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The best thing is to try and keep the ticks from ever getting on you or the dog. For the dogs the Preventic collars work great. For me, I spray my shirt, pants, and even my cap with a mosquito repellent. Its not perfect on me, but it does help a lot. I have found a easy way to remove a tick, if you ever come across one that has attached. Just place a drop of dishwashing liquid on the tip of your finger, rub it on the tick. They will release in seconds.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I just rub the full strength rose geranium oil all over using a piece of paper towel. (Just press the open bottle into a paper towel a couple times and then rub it all over). I've seen some people use a spray bottle with a carrier oil such as almond oil. We haven't tried that and I think you run the risk of an oily V. (That and I don't think rose geranium oil is one of the oils that is super irritating to skin, so it's not necessarily required to dilute it)


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

I can't add much about puppies because Dash is my first, but I'm an avid trail runner and typically come back to the trailhead with 10-100 ticks on my legs if I don't slather myself in an excellent repellent. If I get into a mess of seed ticks (little tiny ones), it can be a painstaking hour of carefully removing them all. Bigger ones I just rip off. They don't hold on very well even if they've been on me for 3-4 hours.
Ok now the good part: the best preventive I've found is called Ultrathon. it is potent and it works really most of the time. This is just for humans, mind you! But this is the stuff that holds up to hours of vigorous running and profuse sweating deep in the woods.

I am trying Frontline on Dash, per my vet's recommendation, by the way.

~B


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

A lot of people swear by this devise. We bought one but haven't had any ticks yet to try it out. 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/tick-key-70061.aspx?kw=tick&processor=content


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We've had mixed results with that particular tick key on deer ticks that are not fully engorged. Just ordered a few more of this one, though:

http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Tick-Reme...4?ie=UTF8&qid=1396660563&sr=8-4&keywords=tick


----------



## mrrrosswife (May 11, 2013)

We use this little tool, works great! 

http://www.otom.com


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is another posting issue. mrrrosswife post is shown in the recent posts column but not when you click on the thread. However, if you click on her name and "show recent posts", you can see it. Weird. Anyway, mrrosswife posted a link to a cool tool for tick removal.


----------

